# HEAT vs. Suns



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Can our new "athletic" lineup run with the Suns? Will Shaq score more than 8 points? And how in the hell will Chris Quinn guard Steve Nash?

Tonight, 9:00ET


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

The real question is: How will Steve Nash guard Chris Quinn?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

remember last year when Quinn and the bench crew came in during a blowout and almost took the lead against Phoenix? 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LbSYjWtf4uY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LbSYjWtf4uY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Diophantos said:


> The real question is: How will Steve Nash guard Chris Quinn?


hahaha. i was about to post the same thing.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> remember last year when Quinn and the bench crew came in during a blowout and almost took the lead against Phoenix?
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LbSYjWtf4uY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LbSYjWtf4uY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


I still remember seeing that shot and my jaw just dropped.
Lets see if he can give us something special this time vs. Suns.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

For some reason, I dont think Quinn is gonna play well tonight. Nash is gonna abuse the crap outta him. If he turns it over or takes too many shots - dont expect many minutes for him. If Dorell doesnt play 30+ minutes tonight, in a game of this tempo, ill be dumbfounded. I guess i should prepare for that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Nash is averaging 19.2 points and 12.3 assists in seven games versus Miami with the Suns, shooting 62.5 percent (20-for-32) from 3-point range and 56.8 percent overall. He also has an assist-to-turnover ratio of greater than 4-to-1 in helping Phoenix win six of those seven contests, including the last five.


Damn, he lights us up!

I cant remember the last time we won in Pheonix. We've gotten blownout there 3 years in a row.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Diophantos said:


> The real question is: How will Steve Nash guard Chris Quinn?


:lol:

i b bak for gametime, shud b embarassing :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is on fire at the start. Dorell is too.

22-17 Miami


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade is carving them up, Shaq is really active, and Dorell has already hit some long range jumpers. And OMG, Nash got called for an offensive foul because of Quinn playing some Lindsay Hunter defense on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 5-5 now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6-6 for Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Zo should have had that.

28-20 Miami

Great start so far but at some point the Suns are gonna start making those shots.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Damn, Zo should have had that.
> 
> 28-20 Miami
> 
> Great start so far but at some point the Suns are gonna start making those shots.


I dunno, they're already shooting 50% with 3 three pointers. This lead should be around 14 but they have made some annoyingly difficult shots.

We're just out hustling them to steals and on defense and that's mostly due to Dorell. Did you see him dive fast forward into the floor to try to pick off that full court bounce pass. I love his hustle.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

looking gud so far, gonna go eat.

dorrell gets subbd wit 6/4/1/1 in 9 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diesel with the nice hook shot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm gonna call it now: Wade's first career 50 point game is tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great ballmovement. Shaq to UD for the dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 7-7 on the dunk to end the qtr. WoW! what a qtr.

40-29 MIami


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow..what an awesome shooting display. 19-25 in a quarter! Wade 7-7 for 16 points? Shaq playing like a man possessed? 

I think I needa wake up from a wet dream here!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

76% shooting for Miami in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's more than a little annoying that we have our best quarter in years and Phoenix is still hitting ridiculous shots and shooting 57% with 4 three pointers. We should have a 20 point lead with the way we played.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Great start for us (though I'm just going by Yahoo's box score).

Wade and Shaq both with fantastic 1st quarters:
16 pts on 7/7 shooting for Wade
8 pts, 4 rebs, 3 assts on 4-5 shooting with 0 turnovers (big) for the Diesel

Lets keep it up though...an 11 point lead is not huge, especially against Phoenix.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

actually watchin this game up in canada, barbosa, stoudemire & dorell 3 of my favourite players.

wrighht playing good early, hittin the boards, gettin a J going & a block on raja, should have another big game like vs. GSW


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq and Wade on the bench to start the 2nd quarter. I dont like that.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

same, following this game just by boxscore and occasional audio..

woo we on pace for 160 points! :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell stepping into that jumpshot with confidence.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn with the jumper. 50-36 Miami.

Who are these guys in Heat uniforms?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

24-31 from the field...are u kidding me?

This team usually cant hit an ocean, and theyre throwing EVERYTHING in tonight!

I LOVE IT!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

We are playing great. Quinn is playing with a lot of confidence.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky is 3-3. Our two shooting guards are 10-10 so far.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I've never seen shooting like this in all my years of watching basketball. I think the game Phoenix had against us a few years ago they did this for one quarter but I've never seen a team shoot nearly 80% for almost 2 quarters.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

let not get to excited...we do look awsome...but look what happened to u s in GS ...up by 18 and end up losing.....let just cross our fingers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its not gonna stay this way, but man, impressed so far. Love the rotation - looks like Pat finally has it right.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Quinn: 2/3
Wade: 7/7
Dorrel: 4/6
Haslem: 2/4
Shaq: 4/5

Ricky: 3/3
Mourning: 2/3

wtf...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No team gets more Defensive 3 second violations then us, i swear. Seems we get like 5 a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, we're not keeping this pace up but its stil nice to see


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The most ridiculous thing is that Phx is only down 10


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell with another jumper. 10 and 5 for him already.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Dorell, 10 and 5 already. Love it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

dorrel got 10 before the half!!

this lead gona shrink tho, they pickin it up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also - no Daequan so far...is he out of Rileys happy house?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thunder!!!

Damn, that shot was crazy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Imagine the general board exploding if we're the first team this year to 150?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Suns are now 6-13 from 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

7 pt game, its gonna be tough to hold this off. Good work so far, but this game as a looong way to go yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad turnover by Shaq. Tried to get too pretty there.

We got 60 pts with 3 minutes to go in the 2nd yet we're only up 7. At some point we're gonna go cold. Hopefully the Suns do too.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hope that this is the last time that I have to say this: SHAQ YOU ARE NOT MAGIC JOHNSON! CUT OUT THE GODDAMN BOUNCE PASSES!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

can we grab sum defensive boards? the leads down to 5!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The traveling call on Shaq was awful. Refs always suck when we play Phoenix.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade got blocked? 

suns are 6-13 from three, we're 0-0 , hm..

QUINN FOR 3!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOO~~~


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think its more likely we go cold, then the Suns. Look at their shooters compared to ours on reputation...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Quinn. Quinn hitting his open shots.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

bell has 14 points before the half.. come on...

quinn again for 2.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We shouldnt have taken Wade and Shaq out at the start of the quarter. They were both in the groove, and we havent had both of them on fire at the same time this season. Now - they've gone cold.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

It's gonna really tough to hold them off while keeping up that great shooting


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

67-63 Miami at the half

No lead is safe against the Suns.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Diophantos said:


> The real question is: How will Steve Nash guard Chris Quinn?


I hate to brag, but at the half:
Nash: 0-3 fg, 0-1 3pt, 1 pt, 8 assts
The Quinnster: 4-5 fg, 1-1 3pt, 9 pts, 4 assts


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG44 said:


> We shouldnt have taken Wade and Shaq out at the start of the quarter. They were both in the groove, and we havent had both of them on fire at the same time this season. Now - they've gone cold.


Yeah I didnt get that. The bench played great at the start of the 2nd in place of them but I would always want atleast one of them on the court at all times. Especially when they were playing the way they were.

Wade went 0-3 and had didnt score in the 2nd.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a half though guys, we didnt relinquish the lead totally, and a Suns run was always expected. How often do u shoot mid 60's in a half?

TOP PERFORMERS:

Wade: 16 points, 7-10 fg, 2-2 ft, 2 reb, 3 ast, 1 stl
Shaq: 12 points, 6-9 fg, 5 reb, 4 ast, 1stl
Wright: 10 points, 5-9fg, 5 reb, 2 ast, 1 stl, 1 blk
Haslem: 8 points, 4-7fg, 6 reb, 1 stl
Quinn: 9 points, 4-5 shooting, 1-1 3fg, 2 reb, 4 ast
Davis: 8 points, 4-4 shooting, 2 ast
Zo: 4 points, 2-3 shooting

7 man rotation tonight

Also - How bout The Quinnster? showing up the 2 time MVP!  hahahahahaha


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

we obviosly arnt gona stay this hot so the defence has to improve substantially, and no 2nd chance points for phoenix.
quinn, wade, davis and wright all playing great so not sure who to start..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Riles will do what hes been doing the last few games, going with:-

Quinn
Wade
Davis
Haslem
Shaq

then subbing Wright in for Haslem midway thru the period.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm just worried about how the refs are going to officiate Shaq. We can't afford any turnovers and they've already cost us by calling a travel that wasn't a travel and by calling an and one for Amare where Amare drove straight into Shaq's chest and Shaq played him straight up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im worried about the lack of free throws. We are only 2-2, and we go to line a lot usually. I spose when ur hitting jump shots like that, u wont get to the line - i just hope we start driving a bit (looking at u, Mr Wade).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diophantos said:


> I hate to brag, but at the half:
> Nash: 0-3 fg, 0-1 3pt, 1 pt, 8 assts
> The Quinnster: 4-5 fg, 1-1 3pt, 9 pts, 4 assts


It's "Quinny". That's his nickname. No lie :biggrin: 

I dont see Nash being as quiet, scoring wise, in the 2nd half. This is gonna be a tough half. Hopefully we keep this offensive efficiency up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What about - 'Quinny the Pooh'?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG44 said:


> What a half though guys, we didnt relinquish the lead totally, and a Suns run was always expected. How often do u shoot mid 60's in a half?
> 
> TOP PERFORMERS:
> 
> ...


Damn, a 7 man rotation, on the 2nd night of a back to back, and on the 6 and final game of the road trip which had 3 back to backs. I hope we dont wear out in this half.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade2shaq said:


> I dont see Nash being as quiet, scoring wise, in the 2nd half. This is gonna be a tough half. Hopefully we keep this offensive efficiency up.


dude.. we got the Mighty Quinn, chill..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Davis again starting in place of Dorell to start the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont like to brag...but see my knowledgable post above 

Knew it would happen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 3!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The Quinnster for 3333333333333333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Quinn For 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lead back up to 11...nice response and show of heart by the Heat.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

dam nash scores.. wheres quinns backup???


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hitting his open shots so far tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Since when could Brian Skinner shoot?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Entertaining game so far for sure ^_^ As for posting Nash's statline. You gotta remember that guy usually explodes in the middle of the 3rd and 4th quarters. He spends the first half just trying to get everyone else involved. Suns have missed quite a few open looks, which hasn't helped things, lol. Wade has been absolutely awesome.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chris Quinn = Strong, Smart, Careful, and HEALTHY. I want him to start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Entertaining game so far for sure ^_^ As for posting Nash's statline. You gotta remember that guy usually explodes in the middle of the 3rd and 4th quarters. He spends the first half just trying to get everyone else involved. Suns have missed quite a few open looks, which hasn't helped things, lol. Wade has been absolutely awesome.


Hah, yeh - Nash will still end up with 20 points or close to it. We were just laughing at the ironic-ness (?) of it all.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

they catchin fire a bit,

LETS GO QUINN!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

annutha TO... 

wat the skinner? he got 8 points on us, timeout heat...

STOP THE TURNOVERS.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF! Bian Skinner cant miss now. Our opponents bigs just dont miss against us. Especillay during this road trip.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously Skinner, wtf?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade needs to stop going into Jamal Crawford mode. Another "good game" isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jamal Crawford maybe a tad harsh - hes still playin well. 

We have 4 players with 4 assists...and we are 2 assists shy of the Suns, the best passing team in the league.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BG44 said:


> Jamal Crawford maybe a tad harsh - hes still playin well.
> 
> We have 4 players with 4 assists...and we are 2 assists shy of the Suns, the best passing team in the league.


It's not harsh. If you chuck up shots from the top of the key and turn the ball over recklessly but still score alot then chances are you're Jamal Crawford (or Wade so far this season).


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

lead down to 3, getting dangerously close..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible call on Zo


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wow thats wat lik, 5 or 6 turnovers this quarter??

Skinner again, WTF. he got 10.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Frustration foul by Wade. If he doesnt want to get back picked then he needs to stop losing his man and looking for steals.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Horrible call on Zo


That call makes me sick. What a joke. Can't wait for the Olympics to see the difference between the WWE (NBA) and reality.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade sits with 3 fouls.. phoenix get the ball bak again.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade And1 !!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell has gotten better at post passing. He was horrible at the beginning of the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice 7-0 run since the tie game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

we got lucky there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I've always hated Skinner. He's only in the league because he looks like Kobe Bryant...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

89-80 Miami at the end of 3.

Nice 9-0 run to end the quarter for Miami. We're still shooting over 60% in the gamewhile the Suns are at 49%. Those 3's are why there still in the game. But thats always the case for them.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

9-0 run to head into the 4th. One more to go, lets keep it up. This would be a huge confidence-booster if we pull it out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Dorell for the alley oop.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

adam said:


> I've always hated Skinner. He's only in the league because he looks like Kobe Bryant...


haha,

wade to dorrel for the alley!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell with 3 straight boards. 9 rebounds so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Riley is doing it again. Starting the 4th with both Wade and Shaq on the bench. We've lost all our offensive flow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Make that a double double for my boy


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Riley is doing it again. Starting the 4th with both Wade and Shaq on the bench. We've lost all our offensive flow.


Shaq with 16 and 11 in only 23 minutes. There's no reason he should have been on the bench with less than 9 minutes on the clock.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq and Wade back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ive never seen Pheonix miss this much. We're getting lucky cause we're struggling too right now.

Ricky for 3!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

o wow.. phoenix are missing their shots, particularly 3's, and we cant do nething............ we turn the ball over lik 4 possessions in a row?!?

keep wade+shaq in, we got nothing on offence rite now, we havnt scored all quarter!

RICKY FROM DOWNTOWN JUST NOW.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell with the beautiful move and dunk!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorell With The Flush!
Heat Up 11!

Thats all confidence baby!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Shaq With A Block!

Dorrel The Two Hand Jam On The Other End!!!

Phoenix Time Out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are gonna have to gut this out though. 11pts is not safe with Phoenix - they can catch fire at any time. We are doing everything right, lets just get this win!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, our 3 starting front court players have double doubles.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I know that this is looking ahead but...we're gonna be a dangerous team for whoever we play in the first round. Dorell's emergence is something special.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hes got a real X-Factor about him, Love his game. Hes getting there, slowly, but he is making progress.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I guess this is where the other team's best player starts launching 3 pointers (Nash, Davis, Billups). Historically they usually go in so I'm still nervous.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

stoudemire cuts it to 9, still 6 minutes left, we gota play sum d and convert on the other end.

UD to the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Shaq for the dunk!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade2shaq!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rian Skinner, again, WTF!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

20ft from Skinner? whats gotten in to this guy?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

dorrel anutha rebound, 14/11/2/1 for him.

rickys 3 goes in and out.

SKINNER HITS AGAIN SDGDFLMJHLDMSGMTQ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell another rebound.

Wade with the layup.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade finally scores, first of the quarter for him.

make that 14/12 for dorrel.

wade again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade with the jumper, hes heating up.

DWYANE WADE TIME BABY!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the jumper.

Wow, what a pace to this game. No one can stop anybody!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Weird game for Wade. 25 pts yet only 3 free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God we needa win this one. Our guys need to hold a lead, for their confidence. 

Everyone but Zo in double figures. 7 man rotation? **** why not!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This would be a HUGE win with 5 of 6 at home coming up.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

thanx for the updates guys. cant watch the game at the moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Nash is missing everything.

Wade with another jumper!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible luck for us. We never get those bounces!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade again!!



> Wow, what a pace to this game. No one can stop anybody!


haha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade with the J, 10 pt lead!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nash for 3, 7 pt lead! crap!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

..horrible luck on the loose ball.. nash for 3..

Dorrel fouled by marion, hes going to the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell draws a foul. The confidence level he has right now is amazing. And he hits both free throws.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Hill for 3, o dam.. 6 point game..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Horrible luck for us. We never get those bounces!


:lol:

I was thinking how every one of us here must have been expecting that to go in while it was happening.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade goes 2-2 from the line.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Zo blocks nash but hill hits the corner 3, o wow..

Davis fouled under the basket.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whats with these 3's? bullshiat!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

and from Grant Hill no less! gosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ricky goes 1-2 from the line, 6pt lead, 35 seconds left.

LETS GO HEAT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And now they're making their 3's.

Ricky to the line for 2. goes 1-2. 

One more stop D!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy ****! Nash hits a 3. Heat up 3. UD to the line.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

just about no doubt a 3's coming, probly from the wing..

d-fence!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nash for 3 are u kidding me! is this a joke!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

o no..

nash from downtown..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem to the line, hits first...and...the second.

5 pt lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hits both! 7-8 from the line in our last eight. Good to see!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

111-108.. 25 ticks left, UD at the line for 2,,,

phoenix hav hit 4 3's in a row.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is so ridiculous...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and dunk!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade Steals It Off Nash And Dunks With 10 Seconds Left!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dwade Steals Off Nash! Two Hand Jam!!!!!!!!!!! Woooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

115-111 with 5 seconds left


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hill for 3. Unbelievable.

115-111 Miami with 5 seconds left


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

G-Hill for his 3rd three in as many minutes!

Can we not seal this game!

4 pt lead, timeout Heat. 5 seconds to go!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

HILL hits anutha 3, WTF?!?!?!?!?

timeout heat.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

4 point game with 5 seconds left,

Phoenix hav hit 5 treys IN A ROW.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its unbelievable, yet somehow I knew it was gonna happen. These things always do to the Heat.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What a crazy game

We needed this one


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem to the line, hits first..and..the second. 7 pt lead, looks like we have this one guys!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game over- HEAT WIN 117-113!

What a huge win. A 2-4 road trip was what I hoped for. Didnt think we'd do it this way but ill take it!

Now 5 out of the next 6 at home. Time to make our move!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat Win!! 117-113

Yeah Baby!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

UD hits his first free throw.. nothing but net.

aaand, hits hits second.

Bell throws it up, got it at the buzzer but meaningless, THE HEAT WIN.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Huge win, huge huge win. Hopefully this marks the start of a run. 

Dominant play from the frontcourt and Wade, and very efficient work from Ricky and Quinny.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

As much as I can't stand the Heat, I am thrilled that they beat Phoenix, as I absolutely hate Phoenix. I did not see this one coming, but I am very glad that it did.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't believe that we had to score 17 points in the last 2 minutes (something like that) just to keep a 10 point lead. I sometimes can't believe that ridiculous luck teams have against us.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Geez, Suns came out flat once again in the first half, and they couldn't bounce back this time around. Was a fun game to watch.... Nash almost bailed them out. We missed a great deal of open looks... It was ridiculous.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How bout those rebounding numbers.

Heat: 46
Suns: 29

Thats a *****ing on the boards!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BG44 said:


> How bout those rebounding numbers.
> 
> Heat: 46
> Suns: 29
> ...


Shaq, UD and ofcourse Doreel really cleaned up the boards tonight.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ill be honest, i didnt see us winning this one. im shocked. it seems theres a flame igniting for the Heat.

the Win is the most important thing. doesnt matter how many 3s the Suns made at the end or if we shot %70+ at one time. a win is a win, a loss is a loss.

im happy with the win. :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> I sometimes can't believe that ridiculous luck teams have against us.


i dunno man. this kind of thing has been happening for a while now. sometimes i wonder if maybe luck has nothing to do with it and its just that we become complacent defensively at the last moments.

its "luck" if it happens in a small period of time. it stops being "luck" if it keeps happening in the long run


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We really needed this one tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat players tonight for those who cant keep in touch:-

Wade: 31 points, 3 rebounds, 6 assists, 3 steals, 5 turnovers, 13-21 fg, 5-5 ft, 42 mins
Haslem: 21 points, 12 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 7-15 fg, 7-8 ft, 48 mins
Shaq: 18 points, 11 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 7-10 fg, 4-4ft, 29 mins
Wright: 16 points, 12 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 0 turnovers 7-12 fg, 2-2 ft, 33 mins
Davis: 12 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 5-10 fg, 1-2 ft, 1-3 3fg, 34 mins
Quinn: 12 points, 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 5-7 fg, 2-3 3fg, 0 turnovers, 34 mins
Zo: 7 points, 1 rebound, 3 blocks, 4 turnovers, 18 mins

Great all round team performance. Unbelievable!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I guess Doug Collins has to find something else to talk on thursday about other than how bad we suck and how he knew all along the Heat wouldnt make the playoffs this season.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

BG44 said:


> Heat players tonight for those who cant keep in touch:-
> 
> Wade: 31 points, 3 rebounds, 6 assists, 3 steals, 5 turnovers, 13-21 fg, 5-5 ft, 42 mins
> Haslem: 21 points, 12 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 7-15 fg, 7-8 ft, 48 mins
> ...


Wow, nba.com doesn't have the box score so I'm really impressed with these numbers (especially UD and Dorell.)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Wow, nba.com doesn't have the box score so I'm really impressed with these numbers (especially UD and Dorell.)


Use Yahoo :yes:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=AkjXQnAv277NFsZPTimx.gM5nYcB?gid=2007121021


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yup. Everyone did their job and more tonight, cant be happier right now 

Whose next baby? bring it! haha!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> i dunno man. this kind of thing has been happening for a while now. sometimes i wonder if maybe luck has nothing to do with it and its just that we become complacent defensively at the last moments.
> 
> its "luck" if it happens in a small period of time. it stops being "luck" if it keeps happening in the long run


I was mostly referring to broken plays where teams score against us. Like the ball ricochets off 3 guys and pops out 5 feet beyond the three point line and the other team's player picks it up and throws it up and it goes in. It happens again and again and again...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Gio305 said:


> i dunno man. this kind of thing has been happening for a while now. sometimes i wonder if maybe luck has nothing to do with it and its just that we become complacent defensively at the last moments.
> 
> its "luck" if it happens in a small period of time. it stops being "luck" if it keeps happening in the long run


i think it started happening ever since EJ came bak ..?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Why was DQ and Jwill out?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. I'm out all night. Check in with 10 minutes left and wow. Just wow. But then I watch another team get ridiculously hot on us down the stretch :banghead:

But Dorell played great!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD40 said:


> Why was DQ and Jwill out?


JWill had a sprained ankle (same one). And DQ wasn't needed with the way we were playing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> I was mostly referring to broken plays where teams score against us. Like the ball ricochets off 3 guys and pops out 5 feet beyond the three point line and the other team's player picks it up and throws it up and it goes in. It happens again and again and again...


Yeah and most are not because of effort either. Both teams are scrambling for the ball yet it always winds up with our opponent and they always lead to 3's. It seems to happen atleast once a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wow. I'm out all night. Check in with 10 minutes left and wow. Just wow. But then I watch another team get ridiculously hot on us down the stretch :banghead:
> 
> But Dorell played great!


So you're the jinx! :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Did UD play the entire game?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Someone remind me again why my boy Chris Quinn can't be a starter in this league? ;/


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> So you're the jinx! :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Heated said:


> Someone remind me again why my boy Chris Quinn can't be a starter in this league? ;/


He needs to pass the FCAT first...

And lose his 12 year molars :yes:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> He needs to pass the FCAT first...
> 
> And lose his 12 year molars :yes:


Last 2 games.

Quinn 25-7-6 11-17

That's more consistant than JWill has been in two years. :laugh:

I don't care if he looks 12 or 2 as long as he keeps ballin he stays startin.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What do we do when JWill returns? at the very least we've found our backup point i spose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And more Chris Quinn means little to no Smush!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

and thats ALWAYS a good thing!

How bout Dorell though? Is the kid finally 'getting it', or is this a nice game to showcase him in?

I never can tell.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

see what happens when smush/penny are replaced by dorell/quinn? instant production.

ive been a Quinn fan since day one. if he keeps this up, and we keep winning, he should remain starter. hes more active then williams and isnt afraid to take shots.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BG44 said:


> Hah, yeh - Nash will still end up with 20 points or close to it. We were just laughing at the ironic-ness (?) of it all.


It's irony


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The next thing for Dorell is to be consistent. He needs to bring it like that every night. We know he can do it. Man does he seem confident out there right now, im real happy for him (and us). 

Quinn is lookin the goods right now - back to back good showings, and most importantly, 0 turnovers!

Great poise for a young guy.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wow. I'm out all night. Check in with 10 minutes left and wow. Just wow. But then I watch another team get ridiculously hot on us down the stretch :banghead:
> 
> But Dorell played great!


Wasn't really that the Suns got hot than that they just finally started hitting their open looks. A lot of those looks were rimming in and out earlier in the game. And Wade was pure cold-blooded at the end. Fun game ^_^


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> It's irony



Haha

I knew that. I was just so excited I lost brain function


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> I guess this is where the other team's best player starts launching 3 pointers (Nash, Davis, Billups). Historically they usually go in so I'm still nervous.


You called it. Thankfully, we built up enough of a lead and hit our free throws down the stretch so it didnt end up hurting us.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Wasn't really that the Suns got hot than that they just finally started hitting their open looks. A lot of those looks were rimming in and out earlier in the game. And Wade was pure cold-blooded at the end. Fun game ^_^


The one that started it was a ridiculous one...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

SD for nxt game thread ~


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> SD for nxt game thread ~


:cheers:

Great win, this is the best I've seen Heat in what feels like years, this might be the turning point of our season.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

There's plenty of scoring talent on the team now. A pass-first PG is exactly what the Heat needed


And my god is Wright actually going to play well with some consistency now? I can only hope


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

does neone else lik quinn > williams?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

lets keep going! Don't Look back!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> does neone else lik quinn > williams?


At the moment, I would take Quinn over Williams easily. 
Also, if Dorell gets consistency and plays like this every night, he will be a big asset to us.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I think it's the mohawk.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Its all in the hair baby!

Anyone got ne pics of it?


----------

